# (sale now ended) Spitfire 2022 Thunderbolt sale: 7 products included, starts tomorrow 02/17



## Justin L. Franks (Feb 16, 2022)

Spitfire Audio is having their annual Thunderbolt sale. Typically this is 40% off on a number of products, and a further discount for all of them in a bundle.

Seven products are included this year.

Starts tomorrow, Feb. 17th @ 10:00 GMT

The collection link will most likely be https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/thunderbolt-collection/ once the sale starts.

___________

EDIT: Sale is now over. For reference, the products included @ 40% off were:

Albion NEO ($269)
Chamber Strings ($419)
Chamber Strings Professional ($599)
Ólafur Arnalds Stratus ($179)
London Contemporary Orchestra Textures ($179)
Solo Strings ($239)
Symphonic Motions ($149)

The bundle with everything (including SCS Pro, not standard) was ~60% off @ $1099 / £999.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 16, 2022)

Calling @filipjonathan ,

You might get lucky tomorrow. SCS might be on the list 

Good Luck


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 16, 2022)

2019:






2021:


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 16, 2022)

My guess:

- Alternative Solo Strings
- LCO Strings
- Spitfire Studio Woodwinds
- Orchestral Swarm
- Albion NEO


----------



## TomaeusD (Feb 16, 2022)

I have a feeling that SSS and/or BHTC will be included, which is a problem for me. Save your money, save your space, save your money, save your space... I'm scared.


----------



## Greeno (Feb 16, 2022)

I think it will be a collection of the most commonly requested items from that recent survey of which to discount, which ended up being HZ strings.
SCS and EWC would defo be in there if that was the case


----------



## Consona (Feb 16, 2022)

40%?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 16, 2022)

TomaeusD said:


> I have a feeling that SSS and/or BHTC will be included, which is a problem for me. Save your money, save your space, save your money, save your space... I'm scared.


Symphonic Strings? I sure hope so!


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 16, 2022)

I am still wondering if it will be TB3 or TB4.


----------



## Digivolt (Feb 16, 2022)

Consona said:


> 40%?


To be fair it's 50% for the collection but that's no use if you don't want everything in the collection


----------



## dunamisstudio (Feb 16, 2022)

Please let it be stuff I already have!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Feb 16, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's 2020 lineup:






Spitfire Audio — Offers


From introductory prices on our newest libraries to our most exciting promotions



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## dunamisstudio (Feb 16, 2022)

tritonely said:


> Was this the beautiful moment SSS was ~$250 for EDU-discount customers (mistakenly edu-discount off the already discounted Thunderbolt price)? Something like such a discount (but for everyone) would be what we hoped the Community Choice Promotion of a few weeks ago would be like.


Unless it happened a second time, no, that was May last year. SSO was already on sale, then the Spring sale went live and did 40% off twice.


----------



## tritonely (Feb 16, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Unless it happened a second time, no, that was May last year. SSO was already on sale, then the Spring sale went live and did 40% off twice.


I found out my memory wasn't correct, but even better it was 80% off for everyone! I'm suprised 2021-me could keep his wallet closed


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Feb 16, 2022)

You know what, I'm gonna guess at least one of the "Evolutions" (Fragile & Angular Strings, Woodwind Evolutions) libraries that runs in the Spitfire Player is gonna show up. I can't remember them appearing in any other collections for some time.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Feb 16, 2022)

tritonely said:


> I found out my memory wasn't correct, but even better it was 80% off for everyone! I'm suprised 2021-me could keep his wallet closed


I got it when it dropped to that price. At the end of it, it was like 64% off the current 799 price tag.


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 16, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Calling @filipjonathan ,
> 
> You might get lucky tomorrow. SCS might be on the list
> 
> Good Luck


🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## AMBi (Feb 16, 2022)

Sacconi Quartet is the last thing in my wishlist so if that’s featured I’m in trouble


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 16, 2022)

TomaeusD said:


> I have a feeling that SSS and/or BHTC will be included, which is a problem for me. Save your money, save your space, save your money, save your space... I'm scared.


BHCT is great! Although... be sure you know what you're getting... some of the instrument pairings have very narrow playing range. Now I've started to understand the spectrasonics system, I can see why they have limited ranges, but still, some are surprisingly narrow, just a single octave in some places. It's all fully detailed in the excellent manual you can download before buying.


----------



## pranic (Feb 16, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Sacconi Quartet is the last thing in my wishlist so if that’s featured I’m in trouble


I had really wanted the Sacconi Quartet library, but I think after they released Abbey Road Two, and after I bought LCO Strings, I think I ended up feeling less inclined to pick up the Quartet library.

I'm curious what the 7 products will be. I have almost everything I *want* from Spitfire right now, but I also am a sucker for a "complete your bundle" if there's something that I don't have (Just another person with GAS issues)


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 16, 2022)

My wallet is very happy, because the only Spitfire Audio library/s I'm Gassing for have not been released yet.

Namely : *AR1 Modular Orchestra*.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm hoping I will already have all but one or maybe two of the libraries, and that those are ones that I want. I'd like to keep my average discount across all my purchases above 50% (it's at 50.9% right now thanks to most of my purchases being special sale bundles).

I wouldn't mind BDT and/or CDT, plus one of the Evo libraries I don't already have.

But seven libraries? Maybe they'll have two bundles @ 50% off instead of just the one big one.


----------



## pranic (Feb 17, 2022)

Products included are

Albion NEO
Solo Strings
Symphonic Motions
Stratus
LCO Textures
Chamber Strings Professional

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/thunderbolt-the-collection/


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Feb 17, 2022)

Bundle: $1099

Albion Neo
Solo Strings
Symphonic Motions
Olafur Arnalds Stratus
LCO Textures
Chamber Strings Pro


Individual: 40% off all of the above (regular Chamber Strings is also available here)


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Feb 17, 2022)

I already have all of them :(


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 17, 2022)

HALLELUJAH PEOPLE!!!


----------



## AMBi (Feb 17, 2022)

That includes Chamber Strings core too 

@filipjonathan you win!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 17, 2022)

pranic said:


> Products included are
> 
> Albion NEO
> Solo Strings
> ...


@filipjonathan There you go 🙂


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 17, 2022)

I would like to thank the wonderful community of VIC for supporting me, my mom, dad, extended family, and of course Spitfire Audio! I couldn't have done it without you guys!!!!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 17, 2022)

I have them all. And I can get SCS pro version for less if I upgrade the symphony bundle to pro.


----------



## emilio_n (Feb 17, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Bundle: $1099
> 
> Albion Neo
> Solo Strings
> ...


Strange... I have Symphonics Motions and LCO Textures but I still need to pay 875$ to "Complete the bundle".


----------



## tritonely (Feb 17, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> Strange... I have Symphonics Motions and LCO Textures but I still need to pay 875$ to "Complete the bundle".


Chamber Strings PRO ($599 sale price) makes the bundle pretty expensive. Thankfully they included SCS no-pro in the standalone sale, but the bundle would be really tempting if the no-pro was included or we could choose which version.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Feb 17, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> Strange... I have Symphonics Motions and LCO Textures but I still need to pay 875$ to "Complete the bundle".


The bundle is ~59.2% off.

Symphonic Motions is $249 regular price
LCO Textures is $299 regular price
Total: $548
Discounted Total: $223.55
$1099 - $223.55 = $875.45


----------



## emilio_n (Feb 17, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> The bundle is ~59.2% off.
> 
> Symphonic Motions is $249
> LCO Textures is $299
> ...


Ah! got it. Is not at the price I bought it is at the discounted price! Nice price for all the things that I want to have, but still a lot of money...


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Feb 17, 2022)

tritonely said:


> Chamber Strings PRO ($599 sale price) makes the bundle pretty expensive. Thankfully they included SCS no-pro in the standalone sale, but the bundle would be really tempting if the no-pro was included or we could choose which version.


If the regular Chamber Strings was available in the bundle, the price with the same discount would be $975. Not much of a difference. And Chamber Strings Pro is definitely worth it, especially for just $125 extra.


----------



## jonathanwright (Feb 17, 2022)

Hmm, so it looks like the offer isn't applied to existing discounts?

I've been looking at the Solo Strings lately, which I have a discount on already, but it looks like this offer isn't in addition to that, but replaces it.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Feb 17, 2022)

As much as I’d like to have scs, I can’t justify paying over 400 squid for something I would only use rarely, I’ll wait for the -50% or more


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 17, 2022)

jonathanwright said:


> Hmm, so it looks like the offer isn't applied to existing discounts?
> 
> I've been looking at the Solo Strings lately, which I have a discount on already, but it looks like this offer isn't in addition to that, but replaces it.


Yep. Spitfire discounts do not stack, if they do ... it is a glitch and you better checkout fast


----------



## easyrider (Feb 17, 2022)

How much is the bundle if you don’t have anything ?

in £


----------



## holywilly (Feb 17, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> My wallet is very happy, because the only Spitfire Audio library/s I'm Gassing for have not been released yet.
> 
> Namely : *AR1 Modular Orchestra*.


AMEN to that!


----------



## pranic (Feb 17, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> As much as I’d like to have scs, I can’t justify paying over 400 squid for something I would only use rarely, I’ll wait for the -50% or more


The "Complete your bundle" price was $407 for SCS Pro (I had everything else in the bundle already). Also, that fills my SSD. That was probably the best price I'll ever get for that particular product. Did I need it? Probably not. But, I've heard that the motto here is that you can't have too many string libraries.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 17, 2022)

easyrider said:


> How much is the bundle if you don’t have anything ?
> 
> in £


1099$ (it’s showing in dollars for me)


----------



## JimDiGritz (Feb 17, 2022)

easyrider said:


> How much is the bundle if you don’t have anything ?
> 
> in £


Since I only have BBCSO Core and a handful of Originals from Spitfire my basket says £999 which equates to a £405 discount...

I'm NOT going to push Checkout. I definitely don't need these, I should be spending more time composing and less time cork sniffing libraries..

_"hmm that SYNTH MATRIX - SWARMS patch from OLAFUR ARNALDS STRATUS does sound good - I really must have it, and frankly it would be madness NOT to buy the entire bundle with this discount. It will clearly never happen again... wow that timer is really ticking down to the end of the flash sale... what's my credit card balance again? That Albion NEO trailer is top notch, production value up there with a BMW advert.. hey I guess £999 is a bargain compared to a new 5 series, practically a rounding error. Thinking about it, £999 really isn't a lot to invest since it's necessary to complete (well, start) my Magnum Opus. Of course, if I buy this I'll also need a new 2TB SSD to house them, luckily I spotted a good offer one one the other day for £224, which is a bargain itself - so this makes even more sense financially!"_

Am I sick?


----------



## Jackal_King (Feb 17, 2022)

I really like the sound of solo strings. The one thing that drives me crazy after using the violin total performance is how the rebowing was done on long sustain notes. Will save my money for when Virharmonics comes out with their solo viola soon or maybe go with CSSS later. 

But Stratus and Albion Neo both are pretty interesting libraries and I'll have to watch some walkthroughs today to see if it's something I can use. There's hardly anything else from Spitfire that I actually want and need now other than AB1 Legendary Low Strings. For anyone who has Stratus or Neo, how do you like them?


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 17, 2022)

I have NEO and I absolutely love it. The way they’ve implemented a divisi system of sorts for the strings is great, and for me the woodwind ensemble is a particular highlight too. But the thing I use most are the Segla textures; I guess I am pretty compatible with mister Henson’s taste when it comes to mangling samples in interesting ways. So the marketing hyperbole (“the end to writer’s block”) did not hold up, as I am in a state of a decades long block it seems, that was a bit of a disappointment. 

Kidding aside; I find Cory Pelizzari’s video on NEO paints a pretty fair and complete picture of what one can expect from NEO.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 17, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> Since I only have BBCSO Core and a handful of Originals from Spitfire my basket says £999 which equates to a £405 discount...
> 
> I'm NOT going to push Checkout. I definitely don't need these, I should be spending more time composing and less time cork sniffing libraries..
> 
> ...


I always say if you can get above 55% off from spitfire and you actually want the libraries go for it.

In bought the Symphonics Bundle for just over £200 per library and I’m glad I did….

Depends if you want what’s on offer…


----------



## ZTime (Feb 17, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I have NEO and I absolutely love it. The way they’ve implemented a divisi system of sorts for the strings is great, and for me the woodwind ensemble is a particular highlight too. But the thing I use most are the Segla textures; I guess I am pretty compatible with mister Henson’s taste when it comes to mangling samples in interesting ways. So the marketing hyperbole (“the end to writer’s block”) did not hold up, as I am in a state of a decades long block it seems, that was a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> Kidding aside; I find Cory Pelizzari’s video on NEO paints a pretty fair and complete picture of what one can expect from NEO.


Thanks for the insights, that is the only one I'm interested in this sale. Been wondering should I get it... have so much stuff and promised to myself to first start using what I already have, I mean really use it!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Feb 17, 2022)

My wallet is spared this time. I either have it, dont want it or can get at any sale they do. 😅


----------



## Delboy (Feb 17, 2022)

Was hoping for EWC but the 2 we don't have from this collection is Stratus and Orchestral Tex but not really interested in those just to save £80. I do however like Homay's vid with Albion 3 but for an aging product at 50% off .. Hmm still not convinced it's worth buying though at £199. Maybe they could a buster day on the last week before it's end and sell at £99 ... then I might pull the trigger.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 17, 2022)

Delboy said:


> Was hoping for EWC but the 2 we don't have from this collection is Stratus and Orchestral Tex but not really interested in those just to save £80. I do however like Homay's vid with Albion 3 but for an aging product at 50% off .. Hmm still not convinced it's worth buying though at £199. Maybe they could a buster day on the last week before it's end and sell at £99 ... then I might pull the trigger.


They won't do that, considering that other customers bought it during that sale price.


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 17, 2022)

ZTime said:


> Thanks for the insights, that is the only one I'm interested in this sale. Been wondering should I get it... have so much stuff and promised to myself to first start using what I already have, I mean really use it!


I'm in exactly the same position. In fact, realising that I already have far more than I know what to do with just inspired me to ignore the sale and get on with using what I've got for now, there'll be another 40% sale at the end of the year, and by then I'll know what sorts of non-core orchestral stuff I might want (if anything).

I am waiting however for a BBCSO Pro 40% sale again before then, hopefully May. I should have bought it at xmas, silly me. Maybe I'll luck out and there'll be another flash 50% sale.


----------



## carlc (Feb 17, 2022)

For those considering Stratus, I will say it is the only Spitfire library I have been extremely disappointed in. It is not a standard piano, but rather two old player pianos owned by Olafur. The samples have lots of built-in clicks, ticks, etc. it sounds like the inner workings of a clock layered on top of a piano. Interesting, but very niche. You don’t really hear it in the demos and walkthroughs. Spitfire support confirmed there are no controls to dial it back. You can take it a bit with a low pass filter but that impacts the overall sound.


----------



## Evans (Feb 17, 2022)

Albion NEO is one of those "I'll break down and get it eventually" products, but I have no urgency in either need or in the current sale price. 

I'll find my excuse for you one day, NEO. I promise.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 17, 2022)

Delboy said:


> Was hoping for EWC but the 2 we don't have from this collection is Stratus and Orchestral Tex but not really interested in those just to save £80. I do however like Homay's vid with Albion 3 but for an aging product at 50% off .. Hmm still not convinced it's worth buying though at £199. Maybe they could a buster day on the last week before it's end and sell at £99 ... then I might pull the trigger.



They would (non-literally) lynched by those who had bought at 50% off if they dropped the price in the last week like that!

The odd thing about the Iceni retirement sale is that first they tell us it isn't good enough to sell at all, then they ask for £200 for it!

Obviously, it's more nuanced than that, but £200 is a lot to pay for a library that the makers don't think is up to contemporary standards. Shouldn't that mean I'd be better off paying more for something that is good enough to continue selling?

It does sound good, mind you.


----------



## Stormin (Feb 17, 2022)

They got me. I've been wanting chamber strings and NEO for a long while and an ~60% discount for the package was too good to pass up.


----------



## Delboy (Feb 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> They would (non-literally) lynched by those who had bought at 50% off if they dropped the price in the last week like that!
> 
> The odd thing about the Iceni retirement sale is that first they tell us it isn't good enough to sell at all, then they ask for £200 for it!
> 
> ...


Yep u r right Bee ... but would have hoped many customers would have thought twice about being taken in
Haven spoken with my son at Uni - we have deceided not to bother and save for a product he really wants
SSO is what he wants and hopefully upgrade to Pro some day.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Feb 17, 2022)

easyrider said:


> How much is the bundle if you don’t have anything ?
> 
> in £


£999 for everything


----------



## ZTime (Feb 17, 2022)

Delboy said:


> Was hoping for EWC but the 2 we don't have from this collection is Stratus and Orchestral Tex but not really interested in those just to save £80. I do however like Homay's vid with Albion 3 but for an aging product at 50% off .. Hmm still not convinced it's worth buying though at £199. Maybe they could a buster day on the last week before it's end and sell at £99 ... then I might pull the trigger.


@Delboy I love Iceni, I would not be able to live without it... well almost .
I say grab it while you can!

You can check *my video* where I talk about making the song where I used Iceni in the composition (starting at 9:38)... fat, mean but great sounding IMHO... The whole B'Mass Song you can listen *here*.


----------



## ZTime (Feb 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> They would (non-literally) lynched by those who had bought at 50% off if they dropped the price in the last week like that!
> 
> The odd thing about the Iceni retirement sale is that first they tell us it isn't good enough to sell at all, then they ask for £200 for it!
> 
> ...


@Bee_Abney yes it (Iceni) sounds really great! You know same happened when they discontinued Albion One (now known as Legacy)... Then released a new Albion One... In all seriousness.. The Legacy version is very desirable and I love the sound of it as much as anything I have (quite a bit  ). If you do anything then pure classical the flavours of Iceni (Albion III) and Albion One (Legacy) are super desirable, at least for me. It's like having those long forgotten synths or hardware boxes that have their magic and became a secret weapon! I even went so far and bought few libraries, let them sit on the HD and start using them when everyone moves on to the next, best thing. We are boys with a big boys toys and in all seriousness if something sounds good to you it usually is... because your taste dictates your toys... err sorry tools


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> HALLELUJAH PEOPLE!!!


There you go. Congratulations. Now you have no excuse not to get SCS Pro


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 17, 2022)

zwhita said:


> So since I had two of these, the bundle would end up being:
> Solo $162
> LCOT $122
> SCSPro $408
> ...


Please ask Nostradamus.


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 17, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Please ask Nostradamus.


@Nostradamus what do you think?


----------



## emilio_n (Feb 17, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> @Nostradamus what do you think?


I think @Nostradamus is busy with the release of N v2.0


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 17, 2022)

Chances of this exact deal EVER occurring again in this specific configuration are ridiculously low. It is one of those black swan events, so better act now and act fast.


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 17, 2022)

zwhita said:


> I'm guessing if people are just making jokes during a flash sale then none of those are worth it


@zwhita if you want all the items in the bundle it's a good deal for you. Full stop.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Feb 17, 2022)

No bhtc :(


----------



## Delboy (Feb 17, 2022)

ZTime said:


> @Delboy I love Iceni, I would not be able to live without it... well almost .
> I say grab it while you can!
> 
> You can check *my video* where I talk about making the song where I used Iceni in the composition (starting at 9:38)... fat, mean but great sounding IMHO... The whole B'Mass Song you can listen *here*.


No pls dont do this to me !!! ... now I'm on the worry list .. do I do I not ?????


----------



## Delboy (Feb 17, 2022)

ZTime said:


> @Delboy I love Iceni, I would not be able to live without it... well almost .
> I say grab it while you can!
> 
> You can check *my video* where I talk about making the song where I used Iceni in the composition (starting at 9:38)... fat, mean but great sounding IMHO... The whole B'Mass Song you can listen *here*.


Congrats - will send them to my son ... the vid's are a ma zing ... respect to you


----------



## ZTime (Feb 17, 2022)

Delboy said:


> No pls dont do this to me !!! ... now I'm on the worry list .. do I do I not ?????


be an adult... restrain! ... but if you do find that little playful soul in-there somewhere, you know what to do


----------



## emilio_n (Feb 17, 2022)

zwhita said:


> I'm guessing if people are just making jokes during a flash sale then none of those are worth it. I would think SCSPro would be, even at $550.


I am interested in the bundle. I have already Motions and LCOT, and I have under my radar the rest of the libraries included. But I got a significant number of Vouchers from VSL, and I planned to get Elite Strings (And the rest of Synchron libraries). For sure, Elite and Chamber Strings works perfectly together and don't overlap, but it is too much money after the crazy year of sales.

I will get Neo soon, but I can wait for any other regular sale to buy alone at 40% off.


----------



## Jackal_King (Feb 17, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I have NEO and I absolutely love it. The way they’ve implemented a divisi system of sorts for the strings is great, and for me the woodwind ensemble is a particular highlight too. But the thing I use most are the Segla textures; I guess I am pretty compatible with mister Henson’s taste when it comes to mangling samples in interesting ways. So the marketing hyperbole (“the end to writer’s block”) did not hold up, as I am in a state of a decades long block it seems, that was a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> Kidding aside; I find Cory Pelizzari’s video on NEO paints a pretty fair and complete picture of what one can expect from NEO.


I listened to a few walkthroughs while at work this morning and I really like the textures and sounds of the strings. The woodwinds were o.k. but I was not impressed with the brass as it sounds too distant and hollow. If I feel that I can utilize most of the patches from the library, then it's a possible buy for me.


----------



## AMBi (Feb 17, 2022)

Now that I’m over the slight disappointment of not being able to participate since I own most of it I’m looking at the lineup and wow

This bundle is incredible actually!
It’s basically all my favorite Spitfire libraries in one package.
Tundra or OA Composer Toolkit instead of Symphonic Motions is the only way I think could make it better 

If anyone’s budget allows for it and you end up picking it up you're in for the treat of a lifetime!


----------



## TomaeusD (Feb 17, 2022)

Phew, that was close. Thankfully I don't need any of these. SCS and NEO are great, so for those who are just now getting them - enjoy!


----------



## Bereckis (Feb 17, 2022)

Great, I already have everything and can buy it for 122.38! 🥺


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 17, 2022)

Bereckis said:


> Great, I already have everything and can buy it for 122.38! 🥺


Do it and let us know what happens.


----------



## mussnig (Feb 17, 2022)

Bereckis said:


> Great, I already have everything and can buy it for 122.38! 🥺


Maybe you have SCS and not SCS Pro? That would explain it somewhat ...


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Feb 17, 2022)

Bereckis said:


> Great, I already have everything and can buy it for 122.38! 🥺





mussnig said:


> Maybe you have SCS and not SCS Pro? That would explain it somewhat ...


Yup, that is the exact price of the SCS Pro upgrade with the ~59.2% discount of the bundle.

100% worth it, by the way, especially at that price, for the outriggers alone. It breathes new life into the already amazing samples.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Feb 17, 2022)

zwhita said:


> So since I had two of these, the bundle would end up being:
> Solo $162
> LCOT $122
> SCSPro $408
> ...


If you are interested in all of them, then this is the time to jump on it. This really is an excellent deal. Pretty much the only time you will get *any* of these libraries for lower than those prices are if they are included in a Black Friday "The Ton" bundle. SCS Pro (or even just the regular SCS) is too expensive to ever be included in that. The others, if they ever are put into The Ton, only one will do so at a time, as there is usually one $249-$299 library and two less expensive ones in there.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 17, 2022)

I think I'll give Thunderbolt a miss.

While these are all rather appealing libraries to me, I think it is a case of the bundle or nothing. 40% off is not worth rushing for, as it will come round again.

If you have a more urgent purpose in mind for specific libraries, or don't mind a big spend coming out of nowhere, it's a good sale.

Iceni, on the other hand... Though I'm sure some of the samples will be repurposed, this really is the last chance saloon for most of it. But one can't have it all.


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 17, 2022)

Hmmm Never got a promotional email. If it wasn't for VI control, I never would have been aware of the sale. SCS pro is 599 for me. Did I tick those guys off?  I just spent 6 or 700 $$ with them the last cpl months in addition to AROOF, BBCSO, Various originals libraries... What Am I? Chopped liver?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 17, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Hmmm Never got a promotional email. If it wasn't for VI control, I never would have been aware of the sale. SCS pro is 599 for me. Did I tick those guys off?  I just spent 6 or 700 $$ with them the last cpl months in addition to AROOF, BBCSO, Various originals libraries... What Am I? Chopped liver?



Perhaps you aren't subscribed? Or you have an email provider who has your best interests at heart?

As for the price... I seem to remember Paul Thompson saying "F%#@ jazz". He got quite excited about it.

[Edited to add: My lawyer would like me to flag my second paragraph as satire.]


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Perhaps you aren't subscribed? Or you have an email provider who has your best interests at heart?
> 
> As for the price... I seem to remember Paul Thompson saying "F%#@ jazz". He got quite excited about it.
> 
> [Edited to add: My lawyer would like me to flag my second paragraph as satire.]


Haha Yeah, I got bombed with emails the past month or two. AR2 (Bought it. Full Pro) SAS (Bought it). intimate, Frozen strings etc (Bought them) 

SAS gave me a certain itch for SCS I had not previously had. Prob too popular a VI to see 50% any time soon. 

I Think my wallet has conspired with certain entities to keep me under control  

I appreciate the reinforcement of common sense, Bee!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 17, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Haha Yeah, I got bombed with emails the past month or two. AR2 (Bought it. Full Pro) SAS (Bought it). intimate, Frozen strings etc (Bought them)
> 
> SAS gave me a certain itch for SCS I had not previously had. Prob too popular a VI to see 50% any time soon.
> 
> ...



Just remember, a low price at the wrong time costs more overall than a higher price at the right time!


----------



## boinzy (Feb 17, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> My guess:
> 
> - Alternative Solo Strings
> - LCO Strings
> ...


I don't think they even sell Alternative Solo Strings anymore. I can't find it on their site.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 17, 2022)

@jazzman7 
@Bee_Abney 😘

Common sense and Bee? What an unlikely combination! 🥴


----------



## moon (Feb 17, 2022)

boinzy said:


> I don't think they even sell Alternative Solo Strings anymore. I can't find it on their site.


https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/alternative-solo-strings/


----------



## boinzy (Feb 17, 2022)

moon said:


> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/alternative-solo-strings/


🤦‍♂️ Ugh. Don't listen to me! I swear I even searched it yesterday and it didn't show up. Must've borked it somehow.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 17, 2022)

boinzy said:


> I don't think they even sell Alternative Solo Strings anymore. I can't find it on their site.


Sure they do









Spitfire Audio — Alternative Solo Strings


Innovative solo strings from four of London’s finest players



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 17, 2022)

Bereckis said:


> Great, I already have everything and can buy it for 122.38! 🥺


Can you please buy them for me? It would save me a lot!


----------



## zwhita (Feb 17, 2022)

Decided to back out of the bundle. Solo strings just isn't very good imo and LCOT sounds like pretty, overpriced ambience(albeit a few of the combinations might be worth something).

Pass on this sale.


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 17, 2022)

zwhita said:


> Decided to back out of the bundle. Solo strings just isn't very good imo and LCOT sounds like pretty, overpriced ambience(albeit a few of the combinations might be worth something).
> 
> Pass on this sale.


@zwhita repeat that like a mantra. You are in a dangerous position my friend. FOMO will grow until the sale ends. I suggest a medically induced coma to be sure.


----------



## zwhita (Feb 17, 2022)

Pass on this sale, pass on this sale, pass on this sale.

FOMO will grow until the next big thing. This hobbyist needs to learn to orchestrate strings before buying any more!


----------



## Bereckis (Feb 17, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Maybe you have SCS and not SCS Pro? That would explain it somewhat ...


That's right! I was under the impression that I already had Professional. Is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 17, 2022)

I thought that "complete the bundle" meant that if you paid higher before for some parts, the difference is deducted as if you bought the whole package now in one go.
I own SCS Pro and Neo, the two most expensive parts in this bundle, other then Solo Strings the rest, for me, is just fluff.
$508 for Solo Strings plus "that other stuff"? *next*


----------



## Bereckis (Feb 17, 2022)

Bullshit!
I accidentally got on the button and bought the Professional upgrade for SCS via Thunderstorm...


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 17, 2022)

Very tempting bundle, but still too expensive for a hobbyist


----------



## Komponisten (Feb 17, 2022)

Like many of you, I had decided to not buy any more libraries in 2022 and instead focus my energy on learning to use my existing libraries better.

While doing so, I have been keeping an eye on the different sales since BF – not with the intention to buy anything, just to keep up with the current pricing on sample libraries.

Chamber Strings Pro, Albion NEO, and Solo Strings has been on my wish list for a while, so I brought out the calculator to find out, how much they would cost with 40% off. It turns out to be €1107 for the three libraries, but buying the bundle is “only” €1099 for all six libraries (which is a lot of money for a hobbyist, don’t get me wrong).

Financially it only makes sense to save €8 and get Symphonic Motions, Olafur Arnalds Stratus, and LCO Textures thrown in for free, even though I do not know these libraries nor the quality or usefulness of them.

I know there will be other 40% sales in the future, so for me not owning any of the six libraries, it is all or nothing. I will definitely have to sleep on it – the wise decision is to just ignore this sale, but financially it seems like one of the better deals from Spitfire in a while.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 17, 2022)

This isn't going to help, at ALL, but in the past few years of lurking about this site and immersing in videos and articles and self-paced courses and blah blah blah in the little spare time at nights, I never really got off the ground composing like I should have. So I was in the trap of "I'll commit to THIS library or THAT library" or whatever. So now this Berklee Orchestration course is making me write arrangements every week (which I'm LOVING) and I discovered something: there is no one-stop-shopping library, forget it. I'm using Abbey Road for this section for brass but need the trumpets from BB because they cut through better, and the Harp from BBCSO sounds perfect in this section and BWW sounds great but the Flutes in that one SSW patch gives me that legato I'm after... and on and on. The very thing seasoned composers have hinted at all this time. All this goes against my previous pontifications about just getting a library and stick with (which I still believe when learning at the start), but I see the importance of choices. It's like having your pick of musicians when assembling an orchestra, based on what you're performing vs capability of the players.

No cook has one spice in the rack. Resistance is futile. When libraries go on a great sale and your budget allows, stock up where you can, you're going to need/want availability when an important project comes along. All this time I've been kicking myself about all the libraries I've purchased, and now I'm thrilled I have them now that music is actually emerging from my ecosystem. In fact, I need to dust off EWHO, there's patches in there I'm sure I'll need.

I'm about to get hammered after THIS one I'm sure! probably mostly from the spouses looking at the checkbook.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 17, 2022)

Hmm. I think I'll just pass on this sale. It doesn't have anything I need.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Feb 17, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> This isn't going to help, at ALL, but in the past few years of lurking about this site and immersing in videos and articles and self-paced courses and blah blah blah in the little spare time at nights, I never really got off the ground composing like I should have. So I was in the trap of "I'll commit to THIS library or THAT library" or whatever. So now this Berklee Orchestration course is making me write arrangements every week (which I'm LOVING) and I discovered something: there is no one-stop-shopping library, forget it. I'm using Abbey Road for this section for brass but need the trumpets from BB because they cut through better, and the Harp from BBCSO sounds perfect in this section and BWW sounds great but the Flutes in that one SSW patch gives me that legato I'm after... and on and on. The very thing seasoned composers have hinted at all this time. All this goes against my previous pontifications about just getting a library and stick with (which I still believe when learning at the start), but I see the importance of choices. It's like having your pick of musicians when assembling an orchestra, based on what you're performing vs capability of the players.
> 
> No cook has one spice in the rack. Resistance is futile. When libraries go on a great sale and your budget allows, stock up where you can, you're going to need/want availability when an important project comes along. All this time I've been kicking myself about all the libraries I've purchased, and now I'm thrilled I have them now that music is actually emerging from my ecosystem. In fact, I need to dust off EWHO, there's patches in there I'm sure I'll need.
> 
> I'm about to get hammered after THIS one I'm sure! probably mostly from the spouses looking at the checkbook.


You are Christian Henson and I claim my £5!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 17, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> This isn't going to help, at ALL, but in the past few years of lurking about this site and immersing in videos and articles and self-paced courses and blah blah blah in the little spare time at nights, I never really got off the ground composing like I should have. So I was in the trap of "I'll commit to THIS library or THAT library" or whatever. So now this Berklee Orchestration course is making me write arrangements every week (which I'm LOVING) and I discovered something: there is no one-stop-shopping library, forget it. I'm using Abbey Road for this section for brass but need the trumpets from BB because they cut through better, and the Harp from BBCSO sounds perfect in this section and BWW sounds great but the Flutes in that one SSW patch gives me that legato I'm after... and on and on. The very thing seasoned composers have hinted at all this time. All this goes against my previous pontifications about just getting a library and stick with (which I still believe when learning at the start), but I see the importance of choices. It's like having your pick of musicians when assembling an orchestra, based on what you're performing vs capability of the players.
> 
> No cook has one spice in the rack. Resistance is futile. When libraries go on a great sale and your budget allows, stock up where you can, you're going to need/want availability when an important project comes along. All this time I've been kicking myself about all the libraries I've purchased, and now I'm thrilled I have them now that music is actually emerging from my ecosystem. In fact, I need to dust off EWHO, there's patches in there I'm sure I'll need.
> 
> I'm about to get hammered after THIS one I'm sure! probably mostly from the spouses looking at the checkbook.



I agree with all the premises but not the conclusion! Whilst learning, one should try all sorts of things. But whilst composing I shall compose to the strength of the libraries I have.

But there is no one right way.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 17, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Hmm. I think I'll just pass on this sale. It doesn't have anything I need.


Need !!! 
Waddabout * covet* ??? 💔


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 17, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @jazzman7
> @Bee_Abney 😘
> 
> Common sense and Bee? What an unlikely combination! 🥴



I ran out of drugs. I'll be better tomorrow!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 17, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Need !!!
> Waddabout * covet* ??? 💔



You know, that ox is looking pretty good...


----------



## cedricm (Feb 17, 2022)

ZTime said:


> ... have so much stuff and promised to myself to first start using what I already have, I mean really use it!


Welcome to the club :-;

The issue with Spitfire libraries is that they are not resalable.
Contrary to what the marketing implies, they lose in value every day.

With improvements in hardware and software, it becomes easier, faster and cheaper to create sample libraries.


----------



## jamessy (Feb 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I think I'll give Thunderbolt a miss.
> 
> While these are all rather appealing libraries to me, I think it is a case of the bundle or nothing. 40% off is not worth rushing for, as it will come round again.
> 
> ...



SF is giving the option to buy individual libraries from the collection for the standard 40% each, but it looks to be the case that the thunderbolt bundle is 60% off. At least it is for me

edit: I now realize that the 60% off the bundle was not lost on you. My apologies. I should just delete this post lol this is what I get for skipping to the end and not reading every page :/

Getting Stratus, Neo, and upgrading SCS to pro all for $400 seems like a pretty good steal to me


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 17, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Need !!!
> Waddabout * covet* ??? 💔


*whispers* _ I have them all already_


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 17, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> *whispers* _ I have them all already_


If you buy SCS again, you can use your two copies of it as Divisi sections!


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 17, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> You are Christian Henson and I claim my £5!




That could almost be feasible except for one thing: if you look back on 5 years of my posts (oh please, don't do that), you'll not find one "colorful"... adjective! I'm not sure Christian could adhere to that, lol.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 17, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Welcome to the club :-;
> 
> The issue with Spitfire libraries is that they are not resalable.
> Contrary to what the marketing implies, they lose in value every day.
> ...


Neither is OT, EW and a host of others. They only lose value if you aren't producing with them.

You can create sample libraries yourself as you mentioned but the rooms make a huge impact on the sound. Oh, you'd need access to every orchestral instrument, the ability to play it and the time to sample multiple instances of all of the dynamic layers. Then the time to edit a million samples. Annnnd, good mics and a pro audio path are going to help. If you have all of that, go for it.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I agree with all the premises but not the conclusion! Whilst learning, one should try all sorts of things. But whilst composing I shall compose to the strength of the libraries I have.
> 
> But there is no one right way.


Well stated.


----------



## StillLife (Feb 17, 2022)

Completen the bundle will get me Motions and Stratus (both on my wishlist) and SCS pro, which I don’t think I need, being a singer-songwriter/pop/rock writer, for 346 (I already own scs). So I am of listening to scs pro walkthrough…


----------



## Evans (Feb 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I agree with all the premises but not the conclusion! Whilst learning, one should try all sorts of things. But whilst composing I shall compose to the strength of the libraries I have.
> 
> But there is no one right way.


Yeah, it really depends on how someone expects to use these.

I'm 97% hobbyist and 3% "my buddy owns a studio and we live in an area where people try to become new stars so when they come in with some awful song they wrote and want some strings under their vocals or maybe some 'flavor' like I dunno a pan flute then I get involved which helps a small fraction to fund my hobby."

He calls it "Producer as a Service." Which means for me plonkable textures and flavors are more important than "becoming a better composer." I'm not scoring a scene or writing much in the way of counterpoint. Just gentle guidance for people who somehow know even less than I do.

Maybe I _should_ go for this bundle.

EDIT: I joke about it, but he has helped a neighborhood kid get cast for a TV show due to some of their work together, so I'm sorry Alex you're doing great.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 17, 2022)

Evans said:


> Yeah, it really depends on how someone expects to use these.
> 
> I'm 97% hobbyist and 3% "my buddy owns a studio and we live in an area where people try to become new stars so when they come in with some awful song they wrote and want some strings under their vocals or maybe some 'flavor' like I dunno a pan flute then I get involved which helps a small fraction to fund my hobby."
> 
> ...



Ah, there's my mistake. I didn't consider the poor thankless producers.

I love textures, though!


----------



## Benbln (Feb 17, 2022)

Neo now or Tundra (on a future sale) or Solstice (on a future sale) for Nordic Noir/Drama/Thriller?

I was always interested in Neo but in the last few weeks I was really impressed by Demos and Walkthroughs of Solstice.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 17, 2022)

Evans said:


> Yeah, it really depends on how someone expects to use these.
> 
> I'm 97% hobbyist and 3% "my buddy owns a studio and we live in an area where people try to become new stars so when they come in with some awful song they wrote and want some strings under their vocals or maybe some 'flavor' like I dunno a pan flute then I get involved which helps a small fraction to fund my hobby."
> 
> ...


If not the bundle, to me SCS Pro is a staple for your toolbox. The sound is so rich, the amount of articulations is almost overwhelming, and I'm a mic nut, I really like pulling in the Outriggers at times. Thing is, SCS Pro has gone on sale for 50% off (I got it for that 3 years ago) so if you conservatively go for standard to make this whole thing cost less, and Pro goes on sale for half off later, your upgrade price will reflect that savings. Non-Pro is still jam packed and the same Air Lyndhurst sound.

Just a thought.

Yikes, I might get the reputation that I like to spend other peoples' money, I'd better hush up on this thread! TTYL!


----------



## Evans (Feb 17, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> If not the bundle, to me SCS Pro is a staple for your toolbox.


SCS is indeed great. I haven't properly used it. But I have SCS "standard." And it's great. I think Guy Michelmore used to consider it his go-to (perhaps still does).


----------



## from_theashes (Feb 17, 2022)

Wow! That’s an awesome bundle with some of their best libraries. Fortunately I already own most of it (besides LCO and the Pro-Version of SCS). If OACE would be in there instead of LCO, I would‘ve pulled the trigger to complete the bundle. But I don’t click with LCO… and the upgrade for SCS isn‘t desperately needed. Totally happy with SCS standard


----------



## blaggins (Feb 17, 2022)

Maybe this question would be better in its own thread, but if one were to already own Albion Solstice, would Neo add a whole lot of value? I don't find myself really using the synthy elements (Steam Band, Brunel Loops, etc.) of either One or Solstice, so I'm not sure I'd get a lot of use out of the Neo ones either. Excluding those, what is left are some compelling and unique articulations done by a small ensemble, but I feel like I already have a fair amount of that from Solstice... Any thoughts?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 17, 2022)

tpoots said:


> Maybe this question would be better in its own thread, but if one were to already own Albion Solstice, would Neo add a whole lot of value? I don't find myself really using the synthy elements (Steam Band, Brunel Loops, etc.) of either One or Solstice, so I'm not sure I'd get a lot of use out of the Neo ones either. Excluding those, what is left are some compelling and unique articulations done by a small ensemble, but I feel like I already have a fair amount of that from Solstice... Any thoughts?



I have all three of those, and if you only want the orchestral ensembles it is a lot to pay for the extra ones in Neo. But, they are very different to Solstice. But more conventional in sound, given the conventional instruments, but beautifully detailed and with all of the added realism and beauty of ensemble patches over smaller divisi. So, nice to have certainly. But, you may find a chamber orchestra, or just chamber strings, gives you more value with the greater flexibility and no extra unwanted baggage.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Feb 17, 2022)

BenJbln030 said:


> Neo now or Tundra (on a future sale) or Solstice (on a future sale) for Nordic Noir/Drama/Thriller?
> 
> I was always interested in Neo but in the last few weeks I was really impressed by Demos and Walkthroughs of Solstice.


all three


----------



## dunamisstudio (Feb 17, 2022)

My earlier reply was on my phone and this site doesn't get along with it. Here's the expanded response.

I can get SCS pro upgrade during any sale. Stratus feels like I wouldn't use it compared to using Keyscape/Omnisphere. Plus I really don't need to spend money at the moment.

I own these and here's my thoughts:
Solo Strings - sound really good, love Hall sound. I know lot prefer drier strings though.
Chamber Strings - one of their top libraries, really good. Will upgrade to Pro one day.
LCO Textures - Interesting. Almost as good as OACE.
Albion Neo - Really nice small section orchestra. cool synths and evos. Maybe I just like the blue interface.  Don't know if I would of needed it, if I bought Chamber Strings first. This calls for some tests.
Symphonic Motions - made for fast passages, still haven't wrap my head around it to get good results.

Their bundles are always good IF you want all products or plan to use them.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 17, 2022)

BenJbln030 said:


> Neo now or Tundra (on a future sale) or Solstice (on a future sale) for Nordic Noir/Drama/Thriller?
> 
> I was always interested in Neo but in the last few weeks I was really impressed by Demos and Walkthroughs of Solstice.



I would have said Tundra, but I think the ensembles are a little large, which would turn me towards Neo for greater intimacy. For thrillers with a hint of weirdness, especially if rural, Solstice would be a great choice.

I don't have Tundra, though. I am tempted to try Cinematic Frozen Strings. Similar in sound to Tundra, but just a small string section. And £29.





Spitfire Audio — Originals - Essential Cinematic Ingredients


A series of instant writing tools for £29 $29 €29




www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Fidelity (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm glad they didn't have WW evolutions, would've fallen for that one. LCO textures looks nice but possibly a bit redundant with Omnisphere/Zebra and some of the third party patches out there. I mean, it is, right? It isn't just an absolute must buy at $179, right? I shouldn't just buy it now, right?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 17, 2022)

Fidelity said:


> I'm glad they didn't have WW evolutions, would've fallen for that one. LCO textures looks nice but possibly a bit redundant with Omnisphere/Zebra and some of the third party patches out there. I mean, it is, right? It isn't just an absolute must buy at $179, right? I shouldn't just buy it now, right?



While I dare say it is the only thing that will make your life complete... it will be on sale again later in the year. I really want it too, though!


----------



## Instrugramm (Feb 17, 2022)

While the Thunderstorm Bundle seems tempting, I don't need Solo Strings nor Stratus and 700 just for SCS Pro is still too much especially since I'm considering getting Iceni and looking forward to Pacific strings.

For those who still consider Neo, it's a great library but also quite limited, definitely a niche set of samples.


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I ran out of drugs. I'll be better tomorrow!


Always good to switch the meds every now and then!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Feb 17, 2022)

For those giving in or resisting G.A.S., here's some support:


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I think I'll give Thunderbolt a miss.
> 
> While these are all rather appealing libraries to me, I think it is a case of the bundle or nothing. 40% off is not worth rushing for, as it will come round again.
> 
> ...



Ah, The Dreaming...Something good came out of this sale after all.


----------



## RMH (Feb 18, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> HALLELUJAH PEOPLE!!!


Congratulation😎👍


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 18, 2022)

RMH said:


> Congratulation😎👍


Thanks!!


----------



## from_theashes (Feb 18, 2022)

tpoots said:


> Maybe this question would be better in its own thread, but if one were to already own Albion Solstice, would Neo add a whole lot of value? I don't find myself really using the synthy elements (Steam Band, Brunel Loops, etc.) of either One or Solstice, so I'm not sure I'd get a lot of use out of the Neo ones either. Excluding those, what is left are some compelling and unique articulations done by a small ensemble, but I feel like I already have a fair amount of that from Solstice... Any thoughts?


I think they all sound very different…. and I prefer the Strings in Neo. The synth-stuff in Neo is awesome and my main use out of it (And its better than in ONE ore Solstice IMO). The woodwinds and brass are very special and don’t fit everywhere. But if you really want a detailed chamber strings library, SCS is the better choice.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 18, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Thanks!!


Have you taken CSC for a test drive yet? Just wondering your first impressions. I'm on the fence, having just just bought Berlin Strings to complement HOOPUS, SStS and BBCSO.


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 18, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Have you taken CSC for a test drive yet? Just wondering your first impressions. I'm on the fence, having just just bought Berlin Strings to complement HOOPUS, SStS and BBCSO.


I actually played around with it for a bit a few months back and I loved it! If you need detailed small size sections, it's heaven!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 18, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> I actually played around with it for a bit a few months back and I loved it! If you need detailed small size sections, it's heaven!


You're not helping my wallet.


----------



## fiction (Feb 18, 2022)

Kinda tempted to grab symphonic motions this time..


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 18, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> You're not helping my wallet.


Sorryyyy.


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 18, 2022)

*s*


emilio_n said:


> I think @Nostradamus is busy with the release of N v2.0


if Nostradamus is too busy you can always ask ZOLTAR.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 18, 2022)

tmhuud said:


> *s*
> 
> if Nostradamus is too busy you can always ask ZOLTAR.



But be careful what you wish for.


----------



## from_theashes (Feb 18, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Have you taken CSC for a test drive yet? Just wondering your first impressions. I'm on the fence, having just just bought Berlin Strings to complement HOOPUS, SStS and BBCSO.


I can only compare to HOOPUS and SStS Pro… but I prefer the sound and playability of SCS so much more. If you want small but powerful and flexible Chamber Strings, you can’t go wrong with SCS. 
Don’t know how they compare to Berlin Strings though.


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 18, 2022)

@ Bee_Abney, John (Ottman) told me that and he was right.

Today Zoltar said ,”The Sky is filled with clouds of uncertainty “.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 18, 2022)

tmhuud said:


> @ Bee_Abney, John (Ottman) told me that and he was right.
> 
> Today Zoltar said ,”The Sky is filled with clouds of uncertainty “.



Absolutely spot on. No room for scepticism there!


----------



## pranic (Feb 18, 2022)

Just a happy _aside_. I had searched for "Spitfire Thunderbolt" in youtube, and now their recommendation engine is just recommending videos about how to fly a spitfire (the plane).

It feels dirty, but to install the Pro aspect of Chamber Strings -- I have a 4TB SSD dedicated to 8DIO and Spitfire libraries and to download/unzip Chamber Strings Pro (requiring 2x the installed space), I had to move Century Strings and Century Brass to another drive, and then move them back after installing SCS. 

The repercussions of GAS are real.


----------



## RMH (Feb 18, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Sorryyyy.


Which version did you choose?


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 18, 2022)

RMH said:


> Which version did you choose?


Regular. Professional is way to big for my SSD and I ain't getting a new one just for that.


----------



## RMH (Feb 18, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Regular. Professional is way to big for my SSD and I ain't getting a new one just for that.


OH, Good choice. I'm qualified to be a professional, I'm wondering.


----------



## titokane (Feb 18, 2022)

fiction said:


> Kinda tempted to grab symphonic motions this time..


Aww man I just did it and I’m sorry to say it sounds really good and fills a very specific need in my writing. I’ve been so frustrated with repeated notes sounding unrealistic forever and this is a big step up for a very reasonable price. Good luck to your wallet.


----------



## jon wayne (Feb 18, 2022)

I am a Spitfire fan as big as anybody, but I will never purchase a library that swirls, spins and evolves with the press of one key. I might not be able to recreate those effects on my on, but at least I created it. Yeah, I am an old soul!


----------



## titokane (Feb 18, 2022)

jon wayne said:


> I am a Spitfire fan as big as anybody, but I will never purchase a library that swirls, spins and evolves with the press of one key. I might not be able to recreate those effects on my on, but at least I created it. Yeah, I am an old soul!


Can’t argue with that logic. I was worried about Symphonic Motions for that reason but it really works as a very natural feeling ostinato library. The patches are (for me) less about using somebody else’s phrases and more about having realistic repetitions. Easier to use than trying to make 3 or 4 round robins sound human. But it really has a VERY limited use case.


----------



## mussnig (Feb 19, 2022)

titokane said:


> Can’t argue with that logic. I was worried about Symphonic Motions for that reason but it really works as a very natural feeling ostinato library. The patches are (for me) less about using somebody else’s phrases and more about having realistic repetitions. Easier to use than trying to make 3 or 4 round robins sound human. But it really has a VERY limited use case.


I find it can bring great results and/or Inspiration if you choose a random grid and just play some chords.


----------



## Komponisten (Feb 19, 2022)

Common sense prevailed and after taking inventory of my current libraries, I decided to pass on the bundle, since it was just too much money.

Researching the six libraries was a nice distraction, but back to learning.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 19, 2022)

Did anyone else notice that the Thunderbolt sale is still live?


----------



## Komponisten (Feb 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Did anyone else notice that the Thunderbolt sale is still live?


Yes, perhaps they have taken a page out of the 8Dio playbook on how to run a sale…


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Feb 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Did anyone else notice that the Thunderbolt sale is still live?


They always run a few hours later than the stated end time.


Komponisten said:


> Yes, perhaps they have taken a page out of the 8Dio playbook on how to run a sale…


Nothing crazy like that, just a few hours.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 19, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> They always run a few hours later than the stated end time.
> 
> Nothing crazy like that, just a few hours.



Good. Because temptation is just so, so tempting...


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 19, 2022)

Just a few HOURS?! Takes at least a week to win me over. lol...


----------



## fiction (Feb 19, 2022)

titokane said:


> Aww man I just did it and I’m sorry to say it sounds really good and fills a very specific need in my writing. I’ve been so frustrated with repeated notes sounding unrealistic forever and this is a big step up for a very reasonable price. Good luck to your wallet.


Yeah, I eventually bought it a few moments later. 

Very useful and sounds great. 

A bit taxing on the CPU like I've previously read around the forum but I already knew what I was getting into.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 19, 2022)

pranic said:


> Just a happy _aside_. I had searched for "Spitfire Thunderbolt" in youtube, and now their recommendation engine is just recommending videos about how to fly a spitfire (the plane).
> 
> It feels dirty, but to install the Pro aspect of Chamber Strings -- I have a 4TB SSD dedicated to 8DIO and Spitfire libraries and to download/unzip Chamber Strings Pro (requiring 2x the installed space), I had to move Century Strings and Century Brass to another drive, and then move them back after installing SCS.
> 
> The repercussions of GAS are real.


This is why I download to a spinning drive then transfer to the SSD. A little more difficult with the Spitfire player libraries, but works great with Kontakt libraries.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Did anyone else notice that the Thunderbolt sale is still live?


Well, maybe it is still "today" in some part of the world/universe?


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 19, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Well, maybe it is still "today" in some part of the world/universe?


Yea in Andromeda they have a leap year plus the speed of light difference so the sale there will be available for a few more days.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 19, 2022)

Sale is over now, I dodged the bullet.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 19, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> This is why I download to a spinning drive then transfer to the SSD. A little more difficult with the Spitfire player libraries, but works great with Kontakt libraries.


Downloaders are getting more finicky about this, too, but yes with Kontakt libraries you can still generally download them one place and then install them elsewhere, except the ones you download through Native Access. You can kind of do it there too but it’s more complicated and you still usually need a ton of space on your system drive to handle the download if you are using a Mac. At least I don’t think Native Instruments has fixed that issue yet.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 19, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Well, maybe it is still "today" in some part of the world/universe?



Alas, no longer.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Alas, no longer.


That's probably good for a lot of people.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 19, 2022)

titokane said:


> Can’t argue with that logic. I was worried about Symphonic Motions for that reason but it really works as a very natural feeling ostinato library. The patches are (for me) less about using somebody else’s phrases and more about having realistic repetitions. Easier to use than trying to make 3 or 4 round robins sound human. But it really has a VERY limited use case.


I like the sound of Symphonic Motions, and might pick it up eventually. But for me it would be much more useful if they also included multisampled versions in addition to the phrases.

There's a difference between when I'm in writing mode and when I'm doing a later pass to substitute for better sounds. When I'm writing, I want to choose each note as a creative songwriting choice, so I'd use the multisamples to sketch the idea. My brain usually just isn't compatible with phrases in the songwriting stage (except for things like evolving textures or "particles").

But after I've figured out the notes I want in the song, I'm happy to swap those out for phrases, as they usually sound better than multisamples, if the phrase happens to be playing notes I already chose.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Feb 19, 2022)

Phew, it's all over. I can rest easy now that I have successfully dodged this sale.

It doesn't matter that I already had everything in the bundle. I still didn't give in!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 19, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I like the sound of Symphonic Motions, and might pick it up eventually. But for me it would be much more useful if they also included multisampled versions in addition to the phrases.
> 
> There's a difference between when I'm in writing mode and when I'm doing a later pass to substitute for better sounds. When I'm writing, I want to choose each note as a creative songwriting choice, so I'd use the multisamples to sketch the idea. My brain usually just isn't compatible with phrases in the songwriting stage (except for things like evolving textures or "particles").
> 
> But after I've figured out the notes I want in the song, I'm happy to swap those out for phrases, as they usually sound better than multisamples, if the phrase happens to be playing notes I already chose.


Yes, that's a bit of a problem. For commercial reasons, I expect, it would be a lot to commit to the same strings and players for a full conventional string section, and an ostinato/textural/whatever section or sections as well.

It is a little annoying, though, when a company brings out a new library - typically strings - and says, "This is recorded in the same space as the other library. But we did it completely differently with different divisions and quantities of musicians so that it won't match perfectly what you've already bought from us."


----------



## cedricm (Feb 19, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Neither is OT, EW and a host of others. They only lose value if you aren't producing with them.
> 
> You can create sample libraries yourself as you mentioned but the rooms make a huge impact on the sound. Oh, you'd need access to every orchestral instrument, the ability to play it and the time to sample multiple instances of all of the dynamic layers. Then the time to edit a million samples. Annnnd, good mics and a pro audio path are going to help. If you have all of that, go for it.


Absolutely, this isn't specific to Spitfire, so moderators, please feel free to move this post if it doesn't belong to this thread.

In my opinion, and I know it's not the most popular one, making digital licenses untransferable and non-resellabe is an abusive contract clause and should as such be banned by law.

Purchasing thousands of dollars of non-tradable sample libraries may be borderline irresponsible for people like me not earning enough with music to make them pay for themselves.
Almost any other hobby is financially more responsible.

Assume you've spent thousands if not more. You lose your job. Or you're in a temporary financial distress. Or you die and have a spouse and children.
If your hobby was golf, photography, cars, collectibles or even music instruments, you can get some money back. Or if you don't need money you can give to others or trade for other things.
You'll get nothing, give nothing, trade nothing for all these non-transferable non-tradable sample libraries.
So I've decided, from now on, to limit myself as much as possible to very low price offerings of this kind (like Spitfire Originals) , when tradable alternatives are not found.


----------



## Wally Garten (Feb 19, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Sale is over now, I dodged the bullet.


They got me.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 19, 2022)

Wally Garten said:


> They got me.


They’ll get me in the next round, I’m certain.


----------



## kevinh (Feb 19, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Sale is over now, I dodged the bullet.


Same here. So glad it’s over. Anyone who got this is a chump. Need to get back to what I was doing…

….downloading Thunderbolt hahah


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Feb 19, 2022)

kevinh said:


> Same here. So glad it’s over. Anyone who got this is a chump. Need to get back to what I was doing…
> 
> ….downloading Thunderbolt hahah


Eh, I'll wait until we can download PCIe.


----------

